# Silhouette Boudoir...  NSFW??  C&C please!!



## Rebekah5280 (May 31, 2014)

I've done a couple boudoir shoots in this location (hotel suite), I really wanted to get some silhouette pictures with this latest session.  Thoughts?  Suggestions on how I could do a better?  She is wearing her cowboy boots, which I kind of wanted to highlight, but it was difficult to do since its a silhouette picture.  lol  
I'd have preferred a window that went all the way to the ground, but this is what I had to work with.


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2014)

Sorry, but this one really isn't working; I can see where you were going, but I don't think it quite got there.  Between the distracting detail in the window, and the 'just visible' elements around and the rather drastic tilt of the image...  Rather than trying to 'make do' with a window, use a large diffusion panel and back light it with a couple of speedlights.  This will allow you total control and give a much cleaner look to your silhouette images.  This is a good 'under the circumstances' shot, but it's not something to deliver to a client.


----------



## Derrel (May 31, 2014)

How about having placed her sort of upside-down in the chair, with the boots up in the air? I think I've seen that in a men's magazine on a few occasions (a few thousand). Or, flip the chair around, and have her slouch down, grasp her knees from the underside, and then elevate the feet and boots? Again...I think mebbe I saw that in a magazine (Playboy?) a time or two.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 31, 2014)

Here is a different edit.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (May 31, 2014)

Derrel said:


> How about having placed her sort of upside-down in the chair, with the boots up in the air? I think I've seen that in a men's magazine on a few occasions (a few thousand). Or, flip the chair around, and have her slouch down, grasp her knees from the underside, and then elevate the feet and boots? Again...I think mebbe I saw that in a magazine (Playboy?) a time or two.



We did that too.    And those pictures turned out great.  The silhouette pictures I love though (when done right lol)  I've only attempted a handful of times, but when doing boudoir, everyone wants them.  So, if I'm going to start offering these sessions, I better figure it out.


----------



## pixmedic (May 31, 2014)

excuse my poor PS abilities, but i thought i would give it a quick try as well.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 31, 2014)

I can see that there has been a lot of thought into this, but it really just doesn't work. The original background is far to busy. Pixmedic's PS work makes it into a usable shot.


----------



## Chrispyphotos (Jun 1, 2014)

Rebekah5280 said:


> Here is a different edit.
> View attachment 75465



This edit is better than the first, since all of the distractions are removed for the most part and some of the light is on her face. A speed light would have made it awesome though!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 1, 2014)

The way she's sitting seems to have pushed her bust up into a less than flattering look, and the hair hanging down on the other side of her face keeps from giving her a nice facial profile. To me she looks like she's trying to stay balanced instead of sitting comfortably, maybe some different posing would work better next time.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 1, 2014)

I feel like I shouldn't really comment on boudoir as I have never shot it and I can just SEE how difficult it really can be but I'm going to offer my two cents anyway.. lol The first image isn't working for me. I think pixmedic's edit on that one is headed in a better direction but the pose seems just really stiff to me and the way her hair falls and the silhouette of her face just seems off and makes her look messy to me? I think with the window not being down to the floor you might have to stay away from full body shots. I do a lot of silhouette shots at sessions because people love them, but it just doesn't always work in every location.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 1, 2014)

I really really wanted this window to work...    But I HATE how the floor is with the curtain down by her feet.  It looks messy.  Thoughts??  ideas on what I could do?  I tried cropping it out mid calf, but I hate cropping limbs...  grr...


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 1, 2014)

I played.. maybe even taking it into ps to give the foot some separation? I dunno!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 1, 2014)

dont mind how incredibly rough of a job i did down at the legs but this is what i mean.


----------



## Rebekah5280 (Jun 1, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> dont mind how incredibly rough of a job i did down at the legs but this is what i mean. View attachment 75568



This is a great idea.  I'll play around with it, but I love the direction of this edit!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 3, 2014)

You have any more pics from the set with the first girl?


----------

